# A Serious Listener



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, thats a serious listening space for one :T Looks good, bet its sounds better


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I just discovered what he is listening to...

McIntosh: C1000 Tube pre, 
C1000 Controller, 
MC2kw amps, 
Linn CD/SACD, 
Martin Logan Statement E2x


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

WOW I'd like to see what there theater room look's like , I guess they don't have many guests over or the wife/husband doesn't share there passion still quit the dedicated room


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

JimShaw said:


> I just discovered what he is listening to...
> 
> McIntosh: C1000 Tube pre,
> C1000 Controller,
> ...


 one is the loneliest number


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd LOVE to sit in that room all by myself, it wouldn't feel so lonely with the perception of the musical performers in the room with me. :rubeyes:


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

I did a look see to get an idea of the cost.

Statement $120,000.00 a pair

The MC2kw is a 2000w mono amp. Retail for one is $70,000.00=$140,000.00

C1000 Tube pre $20,000.00

C1000 Controller $22,000.00

Linn CD/SACD $7500.00

Single chair from Ikea $75.00??


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Is that a pic of Sonnie's new two channel setup? It's pretty impressive that's for sure.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

B- one said:


> Is that a pic of Sonnie's new two channel setup? It's pretty impressive that's for sure.


Today, I drove to see an AV shop that I have never heard of. I did not realize what they did and was very happy to see what they have to demo. They are an AV design group.

The Source AV
http://www.thesourceav.com/photogallery.htm

I was invited to see about 7-8 rooms with 2 channel systems and extremely expensive equipment.

This is their HT room. If you look closely ALL the electronics in this room is Mcintosh



















Why I stopped by was to sit in the back row to test out the Crowson motion system that they have.


m


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

It is safe to say, this is a reference system. Not just the gear but an entire room of acoustic treatments.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

Wardsweb said:


> It is safe to say, this is a reference system. Not just the gear but an entire room of acoustic treatments.


Exactly. All of the rooms were not just rooms but all treated. Even the storage racks were designed for acoustics by the owner


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

flamingeye said:


> one is the loneliest number


The _perfect_ number when it is time for serious listening.

Great chair choice, comfy but minimal surface area for reflections, especially above shoulder height. It is nice to lean the head back sometimes, but getting rid of a ton of early chair reflections could be worth using those neck muscles to keep the head upright.


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

All I can say is WOW! That is a beautiful room with very beautiful gear. Every time I listen to my music it's by myself so I don't see the need to have more than one chair in a dedicated listening room. I would love to sit in that room, close my eyes and be in the music.........that's what it's all about!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Mike0206 said:


> All I can say is WOW! That is a beautiful room with very beautiful gear. Every time I listen to my music it's by myself so I don't see the need to have more than one chair in a dedicated listening room. I would love to sit in that room, close my eyes and be in the music.........that's what it's all about!


You got that right!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I love that HT space - simple and elegant.


----------

